# Exciting News!



## allisonb (Jul 13, 2009)

Well guys I have been really good and have sorted out my blood sugars and have spoken to my DSN about the possibility of trying for another baby (I already have three).  My DSN said that the hospital will want to see me for pre pregnancy planning like they did last time as they like to see women before each pregnancy so I asked her to refer me for an appointment.  Haven't received the appointment yet and.......it's going to be too late....found out at the end of last week that I'm pregnant with baby number four!  Am very pleased though am still getting my head around it, it's all happened a bit quicker than we'd expected!  My BS are good and I feel confident that I know what I should be doing to make sure me and baby stay healthy but it's still very scary.  Guess I'll be posting lots more in the next few months!


----------



## bev (Jul 13, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!

Thats brilliant news! I adore new born babies - so its a good job i dont live near you or i may steal it! he he. I am sure you will get lots of advice from all the pregnant ladies on here!Bev


----------



## Northerner (Jul 13, 2009)

Congratulations allison! Hope all goes well, do keep us informed!


----------



## Steff (Jul 13, 2009)

YAYAYAY  thats great news x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 13, 2009)

Congratulations !!


----------



## chezpez (Jul 13, 2009)

Fantastic news!! keep us posted
chez xx


----------



## Emmal31 (Jul 13, 2009)

Congratulations thats brilliant news! I'm so glad there's another diabetic pregnant woman on here I'm not sure that there's anyone else at the minute other than me and of course now you. I'm 10 weeks now, how far along are you if you don't mind me asking? Also really pleased for you that your blood sugars are good. Mine have been a bit up in the air due to all day sickness. Have you had any morning sickness as yet? 
Emma x


----------



## kimberly1.5 (Jul 13, 2009)

Congratulations!  This is one of my big questions - I'm not planning pregnancy yet but I do want to soon and I have so many questions on how it all works and where potential problems occur, etc.

Right now I'm a type 1.5 but could at any point become a Type 1 requiring insulin injections (right now, I'm just on tablets). Does this harm the baby? Does it mean I'm more likely to pass this onto my baby?

You have three children already - did you have them before you were diagnosed or after? I guess as you're a type 1, its likely you were pregnant whilst taking insulin?


----------



## Mand (Jul 13, 2009)

Congratulations! Great news!


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Allison,

Thats brilliant news...congratulations

Heidi


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Emmal31 said:


> Congratulations thats brilliant news! I'm so glad there's another diabetic pregnant woman on here I'm not sure that there's anyone else at the minute other than me and of course now you. I'm 10 weeks now, how far along are you if you don't mind me asking? Also really pleased for you that your blood sugars are good. Mine have been a bit up in the air due to all day sickness. Have you had any morning sickness as yet?
> Emma x




Hi Emma,

Although I'm not diabetic...I can sympathise here with you on the whole day morning sickness....I suffered terribly when I was expecting Nathan....the slightest thing/smell would set me off....It continued with me up until about 5mths, when thankfully the Doctor prescribed some tablets.
Have you tried a ginger biscuit before you get up in the morning?
Congratulations to you as well.......

Heidi


----------



## allisonb (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for all your lovely messages and support guys.

Emma - I'm only about five weeks so very early days.  My BS are good but am already noticing that I need more insulin than I would normally take.  No sickness yet, though I didn't suffer with sickness with any of the other three so maybe I'll get away with it again.  Looking forward to keeping in touch.

Kimberly - I had two children when I was diagnosed with Type 1 so had my third (two years ago) after diagnosis.  Insulin doesn't harm the baby at all and I even had a couple of really bad hypos when I was pregnant with her where I went unconcious and she was fine, there's no evidence to suggest that the baby will suffer if you're having a hypo, the theory is that baby will just take what it needs from you.  My third baby was the lowest birth weight of all three of them, 6lbs 7oz which I was quite chuffed with because lots of people tell you that diabetic mums have big babies.  That's not true, it's hard work but if you manage your BS tightly baby should be normal size.  Also any siblings that you have are more likely to develop diabetes than your children so don't worry (though the percentage is still very low).


----------



## pdm1008 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi, am new to the board.

Just wanted to say congrats on the pregnancy.

I am Type 1 too, and have just had my second child.  The pregnancy had a few hiccups, but all in all perfect control of diabetes, till 34 weeks, and then bam lol, he came early by emergency c-section.  He is fine though, and after 10 days in special care, came home a week ago.

I think I got a bit complacent with my diabetes towards the end - I had more sugary treats than i should have I think, and that affected baby, though on the face of it my levels were still OK when I tested.  However, baby must have suffered - he put on loads of weight between 32 and 34 weeks, and my amniotic fluid increased significantly too.

So, I wish you all the best with your pregnancy, but don't make the mistake I think I made.

BTW, I had my first son in Sheffield - blinkin nightmare they were lol.


----------



## Tezzz (Jul 15, 2009)

Congratulations! 

I'll stick that record by Cliff Richard on the jukebox for you...


----------



## Steff (Jul 15, 2009)

pdm1008 said:


> Hi, am new to the board.
> 
> Just wanted to say congrats on the pregnancy.
> 
> ...



HI PDM YOU MIGHT WANT TO INTRDUCE YOURSELF IN THE NEWBIESD SECTION YOU WILL GET A FEW MORE WELCOMES X HI AND WELCOME FROM ME


----------

